# Just English or as we are?



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Language on South African forum*



Bushkey said:


> I have seen comments from some of our fellow non Sout African AT-ers complaining that they can't understand what we are talking about. They are interested in our forum because of our hunting experiences etc. What say you?


Look at my post in Most expensive animal to hunt!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bush,

come on dude, if a soutie like me can hang with the Taal then so can the others :wink:
Just kidding, but the forum was created so we could chat in our own language, use our own slang and relate our experiences our way. I have seen a few who don't understand ask and it is always explained to them. I think imposing a language restriction will kill the spirit of this place and we may as well go back to hanging in the gen pop.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip,
Just read most expensive animal thread and you have a point. The Afrikaans does exclude international hunters (except the Germans, they seem to understand).
But let's leave it to each member to decide who he wants to reach with his post. Once we make a rule, even an informal one, it will kill things. Some things are just better said in Afrikaans.

Ray


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have no problem posting comments/replies in English, maar as ek iets in my eie taal wil (en gaan) se, gaan ek dit doen. Hoop net nie die "britte" spring op my rug nie!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't understand German, but don't ask them to keep it in English...


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> I have no problem posting comments/replies in English, maar as ek iets in my eie taal wil (en gaan) se, gaan ek dit doen. Hoop net nie die "britte" spring op my rug nie!


Hey Engee,

Wasn't us Britte who suggested the change :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I am asking not prescribing. I was suspecting that some of the other members might want to know what we are on about.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am asking not prescribing. I was suspecting that some of the other members might want to know what we are on about.


If we post a topic can't we just put a short discription in english .They were at least willing to accomodate us but it is up to every one's own discression. Like Engee said some things are just better said in afrikaans.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Language on South African forum*



OutaAfrica said:


> If we post a topic can't we just put a short discription in english .They were at least willing to accomodate us but it is up to every one's own discression. Like Engee said some things are just better said in afrikaans.


I think this would be the solution.Ek stem saam met Engee as ek wil bliksem se dan wil ek.Ek kom een ding agter in ons forum,NOG NIEMAND HET ENIGE PERSOON OF SY IDEES OF TOERUSTING SOOS DIE MANNE OORSEE MAAK NIE ,GEKRITISEER OF AFGEKRAAK NIE.DIS BEF$$$K !!!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> I think this would be the solution.Ek stem saam met Engee as ek wil bliksem se dan wil ek.Ek kom een ding agter in ons forum,NOG NIEMAND HET ENIGE PERSOON OF SY IDEES OF TOERUSTING SOOS DIE MANNE OORSEE MAAK NIE ,GEKRITISEER OF AFGEKRAAK NIE.DIS BEF$$$K !!!


Dit is een van die redes hoekom ek nie baie daar saam met hulle uithang nie. Elk een is 'n expert and dink al die ander se idees is $%#
Sometimes I am ashamed to be a bowtech archer the way some of them behave.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't care what language you guys speak. 
I just wish you guys would get off your butts and go clean up Rhodesia!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Daai ander bliksems kan gaan k*k. I love the fact that we can converse in our own way. Keep it as it is. As daar een ding is wat n feit is, is dit dat n amerikaaner eerder informasie van n ander een kry as om n suid afrikaaner te vra. Hulle weet mos ALLES!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

ASG said:


> Daai ander bliksems kan gaan k*k. I love the fact that we can converse in our own way. Keep it as it is. As daar een ding is wat n feit is, is dit dat n amerikaaner eerder informasie van n ander een kry as om n suid afrikaaner te vra. Hulle weet mos ALLES!


Amen! Well said! We have a "local is lekker" flavour going on in this forum, would be wrong to change it. Sorry Yanks, better buy an Afrikaans dictionary!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Sniper1 said:


> I don't care what language you guys speak.
> I just wish you guys would get off your butts and go clean up Rhodesia!


Uncalled for.


It is your part I say speak what ever language you like. If I was to post a question here I am sure you would answer in english.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Language on South African forum*



Tim Z said:


> Uncalled for.
> 
> 
> It is your part I say speak what ever language you like. If I was to post a question here I am sure you would answer in english.


Anytime.We would be glad to assist you!


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonder om nou moeilik of harkoppig te klink, voel dit vir my asof Afrikaans altyd moet terugstaan en jammer vra vir sy bestaan. Daar is geen ander taal ter wêreld wat soveel bagasie op sy rug moet dra nie. Sommige Afrikaners voel al selfs skaam om die taal in die openbaar te gebruik a.g.v die negatiewe konnektasies. Ek wil nie jammer sê vir wie ek is nie, en nog minder vir watter taal ek praat. Is hierdie afdeling nie juis daar vir ons Suid-Afrikaners om ons self uit te druk hoe ookal ons voel nie? 

Ons het 11 amptelike lands tale. Ek sê gebruik enige een van hulle. Watter een julle ookal mee gemaklik voel. Ja, '_*local is lekker!*_'


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sniper1 said:


> I just wish you guys would get off your butts and go clean up Rhodesia!


We kind of did that before and got ridiculed afterwards. Won the ground war, lost the politics. My dad fought in that war, got us nothing. And besides I wonder if our new Defense Force.........Aaarrgg.....lets just rather leave it.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> We kind of did that before and got ridiculed afterwards. Won the ground war, lost the politics. My dad fought in that war, got us nothing. And besides I wonder if our new Defense Force.........Aaarrgg.....lets just rather leave it.


Guess you guys have had a few political changes since the bad old days. At least you got lions on the border. Maybe you could send us a few for our southern border.
Good luck over there. I'll pray you guys stay safe.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Afrikaans*



Commander said:


> Sonder om nou moeilik of harkoppig te klink, voel dit vir my asof Afrikaans altyd moet terugstaan en jammer vra vir sy bestaan. Daar is geen ander taal ter wêreld wat soveel bagasie op sy rug moet dra nie. Sommige Afrikaners voel al selfs skaam om die taal in die openbaar te gebruik a.g.v die negatiewe konnektasies. Ek wil nie jammer sê vir wie ek is nie, en nog minder vir watter taal ek praat. Is hierdie afdeling nie juis daar vir ons Suid-Afrikaners om ons self uit te druk hoe ookal ons voel nie?
> 
> Ons het 11 amptelike lands tale. Ek sê gebruik enige een van hulle. Watter een julle ookal mee gemaklik voel. Ja, '_*local is lekker!*_'


Commander dit gaan nie oor omdat ons skaam is vir ons Taal nie,dit was maar net n voorstel dat die Yanks en ander oorseese ouens ook ons goeters kan verstaan.Ek dink nie hulle sal dit graag wil erken nie,maar hulle het respek vir ons jagters.Wat gaan hulle bv. vir Engee en die ander manne leer oor ons diere en jagmetodes.Ek dink hulle sal graag ons wild met hulle s'n wou omruil.Baie van hulle weet nog minder van n pyl en boog as ek self.


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Commander dit gaan nie oor omdat ons skaam is vir ons Taal nie,dit was maar net n voorstel dat die Yanks en ander oorseese ouens ook ons goeters kan verstaan.Ek dink nie hulle sal dit graag wil erken nie,maar hulle het respek vir ons jagters.Wat gaan hulle bv. vir Engee en die ander manne leer oor ons diere en jagmetodes.Ek dink hulle sal graag ons wild met hulle s'n wou omruil.Baie van hulle weet nog minder van n pyl en boog as ek self.


Ek kan dit verstaan ja. Miskien kan mens liewer 'n thread maak, waar die yanks hulle vrae kan vra. Dan kan mens dit 'n English-only thread maak, terwyl die res van die SA forum dan mixed bly? :shade:


----------



## Paper-Cut (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi guys,im new to this forum and to bow hunting!
I think the taal is lekker and makes it a good SA forum.

PS: i shot my first two impala with a bow two weeks back im 
over the moon!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Paper-Cut said:


> Hi guys,im new to this forum and to bow hunting!
> I think the taal is lekker and makes it a good SA forum.
> 
> PS: i shot my first two impala with a bow two weeks back im
> over the moon!


Welcome Paper-Cut, you will enjoy it here. Bunch of lekker guys here.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Welcome Paper-Cut, you will enjoy it here. Bunch of lekker guys here.


Welcome Papercut!

Congrats on your first 2 impala with archery tackle. May there be many more.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Paper Cut! Hope to hear more from you, congrats with your two Impala's! Post some pics, nothing wrong with some healthy bragging!


----------



## Paper-Cut (Mar 18, 2007)

I will most def post some pics as soon as i figure out how to, I think my picture qaulity is a bit high cause my picture size is a bit big! 

Thanks for the worm welcome!


----------



## Paper-Cut (Mar 18, 2007)

http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb77/Paper-Cut_photo/?action=view&current=Picture063-1.jpg


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics Papercut.

After many years of hunting Impala with a bow, they are still my favourite game animal.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Sniper1 said:


> I don't care what language you guys speak.
> I just wish you guys would get off your butts and go clean up Rhodesia!


lets keep this forum South African in every way. I do how ever suggest that if anyone is looking for advice or comment from archers in general then a common language need be favoured above a more obscure one..... if one can that is.


And Sniper1....We were busy "cleaning up" Rhodesia until the Americans with cut our fuel supply. I will venture to say there would be no terrist states operating in sub saharan Africa and the region would be much safer and more prosperous place if there had been moral support instead of interferance. What the U.S and U.K enabled Magabe and his crones to do to us in the Rhodesian bush war the same is happerning to those to countries in Iraq. All I can say is lets see how they take it:rip:. We are used to death down here.

some more not so nice thoughts,

Spatan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Paper-Cut said:


> http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb77/Paper-Cut_photo/?action=view&current=Picture063-1.jpg


Awesome pics mate, See you on Saterday and we'll continue our discussion.
I'm glad to see you using the A.T facility.

Till next time,
Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Paper-Cut said:


> Hi guys,im new to this forum and to bow hunting!
> I think the taal is lekker and makes it a good SA forum.
> 
> PS: i shot my first two impala with a bow two weeks back im
> over the moon!


My congratulation to the impalas and welkom hier by ons !!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

In my opinion you can use any language here in the S.A. forum, this is for my a opportunity to learn more afrikaans ( like a snail, slowly but surely ):wink:.


----------

